# motorhome valeting !!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello all !

have a little discomfort , in this issue ! . we had recently a problem , do not know if any one has ever come up against this sort of thing before . 
any way our motorhome was busy sunning it self all day here at home , 
the day was long and and lazy so no hurry . no! . 

their was a sewer blockage and a main sewer heavy duty man hole cover beside our motorhome , they had sent this machine water jetting machine down this sewer to clear it , it did not , it blew this manhole cover loose and it sprayed in through one of the windows on to the bed mattress not very much at all but we are ? well i do not know what to say it is to blue to say the least . 
the local councul said get it cleaned valetted ect we will pay . iwe have decided the bedding will be replaced no questions :big14: we are in wales pembrokeshire and we want to know if any one has informational help on this some one we can approach who will valet a motorhome inside and out , but do not know who  any idea,s "! have looked on the net but come,s up empty or maybe we are just putting in the wrong question ?

all the best , denton.
if some knows of help as councul have said sort it and give us the bill , we want to get it done ASAP


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You could have it looked at by environmental health, and they would advise whether cleaning or replacement is required, down here they would anyway. 


Somebody will now post how wrong I am,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Denton

Have you any motorhome or caravan dealers near you? They might do it, or might know the direction to point you in.

Gerald


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hello band aid !!*

thanks and that was quick , thanks bandaid !!

we have had enviromental health involved right off the starting grid . he put these guys in charge to get things done , they are sorting all our property gardens ect, 
the motorhome is another issue ! they just said you sort it and we will pay , trouble is do not know where to start with this , all i do know is we have to sort it ourselve,s .

they said valet ? we say where ?????.

all the best , and thanks again , denton.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*that is a good start !!*

we have down our part lots of these ,

but are they the same as it were , even asking this question i seem stupid to ask ? sorry gerald , but it is a thought , i will try this out .

denton.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You may also wish to enquire from the offending Council what their policy is regarding contaminated clothing/upholstery when engaged in house clearance.
Many Health Authorities have specific policies regarding the cleaning of Uniforms, and other non porous items, and the most drastic of which is burning the stuff.
I would be very uneasy about the cleansing of unpholstery when contaminated by body fluids and/or sewage. Simply working on the principle that when I was in the Ambulance service, the cleansing policy for dirty ( and you know what I mean ) blankets was a long boil wash. That obviously would be difficult for a mattress for example. 
My ideal outcome, in your circumstances would be replacement of contaminated porous goods, at the Councils expense.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

This won't help you that much in West Wales but yesterday I parked outside our village shop and behind me was a Transit long wheelbase van from JP Auto Valeting. On the side it said 'cars, vans, caravans and motorhomes cleaned and cared for'.

So any local car valeter should be a good bet, or they'd know a man that could.

Andy

edited for crass spelling mistake


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

merctoby said:


> ... it blew this manhole cover loose and it sprayed in through one of the windows on to the bed mattress not very much at all but we are ? well i do not know what to say it is to blue to say the least .
> ................the local councul said get it cleaned valetted ect we will pay .


It sounds as though the member of staff at your local council trying to opt out of their resposibility to you.
I would get in touch with your local Medical Officer of Health or Chief Environmental Health Officer.
Your Insurance company should be informed immediately.

 Any surface or bedding contaminated with sewage must be treated as though contaminated with HIV or Hepatitis B.

While items such as cotton sheets can be disinfected by appropriate washing processes it will not be possible to use such processes (which require washing temperatures of 95 degrees Celsius) on heat sensitive fabrics.
The seats (mattresses) cannot be satisfactorily disinfected and will have to be replaced.

Hard surfaces can be washed and disinfected.

I make these comments after 25+ years experience in NHS laundry and linen service management.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Woohooo, I got something right!!!!!!!!!!
sort of,
autostratus I was 25 years in the NHS, then I got better and left.
I was wondering about how he'd get the mattress in a washing machine.

Back in the day, when we actually had a proper, hospital run laundry service, we'd put a new blanket in for cleanin, and it would come back to fit the size of a dolls pram. Laundry manager must have spend half his career explaining to the Ambulance managers about buying the right sort of blanket, poor bugger.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Woohooo, I got something right!!!!!!!!!!
> sort of,
> autostratus I was 25 years in the NHS, then I got better and left.
> I was wondering about how he'd get the mattress in a washing machine.
> ...


Smith & Nephew Cellolite Cotton Cellular Blankets of blessed memory.

Andy
S&N employee from 1969 to 1976
Met the future Mrs SDA there when she was a mere school leaver.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

ambulance bloke 83-07
ended up as tutor, and emergency care practitioner.
Then politics really took over, the job went stupid, I couldnt cope and did a runner. Since then, I can employ who I want, treat them the way I always thought employees should be treated, and apart from the hair loss, weight gain, moments of crisis, panic and extraordinary worry. Things are great.


----------

